
Show HN: Learning Go Pills - lucasepe
I am committed to preparing at least two &quot;Learning Go Pills&quot; per week to allow anyone who is passionate and intrigued to approach this powerful, fun, versatile and simple programming language.<p>What the heck is a &quot;Learning Go Pill&quot; ? ...well a &quot;pill&quot; is a presentation with few straight and juicy slides!<p>Here the new content, enjoy!<p><pre><code>  Day #7 - Maps
   https:&#x2F;&#x2F;speakerdeck.com&#x2F;lucasepe&#x2F;maps-in-go
</code></pre>
Previous &quot;pills&quot; (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;speakerdeck.com&#x2F;lucasepe):<p><pre><code>  Day #1 - Type System Overview 
  Day #2 - Constants and Variables Declaration 
  Day #3 - Structs
  Day #4 - Pointers
  Day #5 - Arrays
  Day #6 - Slices</code></pre>
======
lucasepe
[https://speakerdeck.com/lucasepe](https://speakerdeck.com/lucasepe)

